# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Sâm hạt é, sữa chua mít nha đam - tuyệt chiêu của Yogurt Coco Cherry

## hangnt

> *Cococherry*
> 
> _20 Quang Trung, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cococherry*


*Sâm hạt é vừa là vị thuốc nam giải nhiệt vừa là đồ uống có hương vị rất lạ. Nói là sâm nhưng Sâm hạt é rất dễ uống, chắc chắn các bạn sẽ thấy rất thú vị bởi hương vị lạ của thứ đồ uống đặc trưng của Sài Gòn này.* 


Dù đã có mặt ở Sài Gòn khá lâu nhưng mới đây Yogurt Coco Cherry mới có mặt tại Hà Nội. Không gian tại Yogurt Coco Cherry được thiết kế trẻ trung với 3 gam mầu chủ đạo:trắng, hồng phấn và xanh da trời mát dịu. Hình ảnh hoa anh đào sống động hiện ngay trước mắt với cánh hoa mỏng manh tuyệt đẹp. Những trái cherry căng tròn, đỏ mọng nhảy nhót trên bức tường như mời gọi bạn hãy mau thưởng thức kem sữa chua tuyệt ngon. Quán có rất nhiều món ngon lạ nhưng tuyệt chiêu phải kể đến 2 món Sâm hạt é và sữa chua mít nha đam.

Pha chế nước sâm hạt é khá công phu, vì ngoài nước lá có ở miền Bắc, các nguyên liệu khác đều phải mang từ miền Nam ra. Tuy nhiên công sức cũng rất xứng đáng, các loại thảo dược này đều tốt cho sức khỏe, có tác dụng giải nhiệt, thanh lọc cơ thể và là một đồ uống lý tưởng cho mùa hè. Nhờ những loại thảo dược như cây sâm nam, lá dứa, rễ cỏ danh, bông mã đề, lá thơm, tảo biển, hạt é, quả đười ươi…mà sâm hạt é có được màu sắc bắt mắt và hương vị thanh mát đến thế.



Hạt é lạo xạo , nước sâm thanh mát


Đến quán Cococherry, các bạn trẻ còn được thưởng thức sữa chua mít nha đam cũng là tuyệt chiêu của quán. Món sữa chua mít ở đây thêm lá nha đam nên có vị thơm ngậy khá đặc biệt. Giá mỗi món ở đây đều hợp lý nên rất được các bạn trẻ yêu thích và thường xuyên lui tới.


Ngoài ra, tại Coco Cherry, bạn còn tha hồ được sáng tạo những ly kem bằng cách tự kết hợp hương vị. Kem sữa chua Coco Cherry được làm 100% từ trái cây tự nhiên nên kem ở đây rất thơm, rất dẻo, rất ngậy nhưng khi ăn lại không hề bị ngán. 

Có rất nhiều yogurt với nhiều vị trái cây khác nhau cho bạn lựa chọn : dâu, xoài, táo xanh, kiwi, đào, vải, chanh dây, nho... và yogurt nguyên chất. Sau khi lấy 1 lượng yogurt mà mình thích bạn sẽ chọn thêm topping cho ly kem của mình. Có nhiều loại topping cho bạn lựa chọn nhé, toàn những trái cây tươi ngon thôi, nào là mâm xôi, dâu rừng, nam việt quất, cherry, dâu tây và các loại hoa quả theo mùa khác.

Các bạn nữ muốn có làn da mịn màng thì đừng quên bỏ thêm chút trái cây tươi, thạch hoa quả mát lạnh sẽ làm cho ly yogurt thêm sinh động, thêm chút chocolate hay hạnh nhân để cảm nhận hương vị ngọt ngào. Có 3 cỡ cốc cho bạn lựa chọn đấy nhé, size S dành cho bé nhà bạn, size M dành cho bạn, còn nếu chưa đã thì hãy chọn size L nhé!




> *Cococherry*
> 
> _20 Quang Trung, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cococherry*

----------


## jhonnyboy

AAA mình mún ăn thử

----------


## khanhszin

ngon quá đi mất thôi... chẹp chẹp

----------


## lunas2

trời nóng mà có cốc này mà uốn thì tuyệt vời

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhìn cốc cherry kia T-T
Ngpn quá vậy

----------


## songthan

cốc cherry ngon tóa
Nắng nóng mà làm đc 1 cốc thế này thì quá tuyệt

----------


## littlegirl

nhìn ngon ghê

----------


## Mituot

Ngon quá hấp dẫn ghê
Mình là khoái mấy món này lắm

----------


## truongkdtmdt

ngon quá đi mất

----------

